# SOUTHMANS Journal (pics)



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

I have been weight training seriously for about 7 months now. Im trying to bulk myself up. At school i was a big guy quite chubby, i used to play prop in the rugby team. when i was 15 i hated how i looked and got seriously depressed, i developed a mild eating disorder and would eat a weetabix, half a yougurt and a few mouthfulls or fish for tea and do exersise for hours on end. This all came to a head when my best mate at the time noticed i was looking thin and at a party i passed out because i had no energy. With help from him and others i gradually got over this and became more confident with my body.

a about a year and a half ago i started going to the gym as i was seriously unfit. Some of the guys there had huge arms and backs that looked like road maps. I decided i wanted to look like that and began bodybuilding. My diet was crap at the start but with research i have come along way. Im starting this blog as a i bulk over winter. Ill post my diet and work outs and progress pics

diet

wake: Multi vitamin 75g oats with 4 whole eggs. 1 scoop protein

500ml water

9am 2 scoops of bulkpowders 90%whey isolate with 300ml of semiskimmed milk and 4 tea spoons of coco powder add in 50g oats here

500ml water

11am 2 tins of tuna with 75g of brown rice some veggies no salad cream here try some olive oil and seasoning.

500ml water

1:30pm 2 chicken breasts or 200g of lean beef mince with 75g brown rice veggies and bbq sauce or periperi sauce.

300ml water

3pm either 400ml skimmed milk with oats and whey or wholemeal bread/pitta with tuna/chicken etc and salad

500ml water

5/6pm steak and potatoes or spag bol or fish and rice or a homemade chicken curry with white rice (veggies also). basically a fairly normal "tea"

250ml water

7:30 Train

8:15/8:30 3 scoops of 90% whey isolate with water and 10g of glutamine

9:30/10 either tin of tuna with olive oil and maybe jacket potatoe or oats. or whey protein powder with natty peanut butter

Routine

Pull Day (Back and Bis)

Deadlifts 3x8-12

Chins (Palms facing) or Lat Pulldowns 20reps

Rows (Palms facing if you wish) 3x8-12

Tues

Moderate cardio

Thurs

Legs

Squats 20reppers

SLDL 20 reppers

Calf Raises (Optional) 3xfailure?

Sunday

Push Day (Chest,Tris and Shoulders)

Bench (Flat or Incline) 3x8-12

Overhead Press 3x8-12

Dips 3x8-1

I will also include stretching (yoga) and core work such as turkish getups

ill post some pics in like 10 mins


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2008)

You got a good solid base there mate, diet looks pretty good too..only thing I picked up on after a quick skim is a lack of EFA's in there and also after training no simple carb source with your protein, eg malto/dextrose. Things look well though mate, im sure you will do well through your bulk


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

should i add a tablespoon of udos oil to a couple of shakes and some salmon/mackrel when the funds allow?


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2008)

SOUTHMAN said:


> should i add a tablespoon of udos oil to a couple of shakes and some salmon/mackrel when the funds allow?


Bang on mate, exactly what I would do..also another idea is if you buy a pack of linseeds from holland and barrett, grind them up and add a teaspoon to you shakes too :thumbup1:


----------



## sofresh (Sep 9, 2008)

lookin good, try to shave so we can see more


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

today was pull day. it was good and bad

Deadlift 3x12 at 100, this was pretty easy however i thought id recoverd from a strange back injury, this was not the case and im sat here now in pain!

Chins cant do palms facing as theres a gap in the pullup bar. I did a 20 rep set, i pumped off about 8 then 3 then 2 then 2 then 1 then 2 then 1. it was hard, hard work. my heart was racing

Bent over bb row 12, 10 10 on 60 kg. I wanted to do pendaly rows but my back just hurt too much.

Core work

some light saxon bends and about 10 light turkish get ups untill my back just said NO

I was so hungry when i got back i had a large bowl of oats with whey and sultanas! still a bit peckish now!

Diet was pretty much on the money but i missed one protein shake. This i can live with as i didnt skip any real food. at 5 i had 3 steaks which made up for it any how


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

sofresh said:


> lookin good, try to shave so we can see more


i second that... we cannot see you behind that bush :tongue:


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Changes to your posing would also make a big diff...

You've got a lot more width in your back than your front dbl bi shows - something to look into


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

yeah ive tried to get more width in my front dbl bi pose but dont really know how to get it? ill have to look for some posing videos on you tube. I dont know anyone who can show me which is a shame!


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Try flare your lats, if you know what I mean :S


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

er kinda! i dont have a mirror at the mo ill get one

my back is in agony dunno if ive pulled something

went to my gf graduation today the diet was pertty much there even tho we ate out


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Apart from anything else - well done on overcoming your eating disorder and for getting into the gym! Nice solid-looking base there.


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

Havent updated in a while. basically i really hurt my back so havent been able to deadlift. i tried last night was doing 120 for sets of 5 reps 2 sets were easy and i thought great my backs better. Last rep of the last set and boom i felt my glute go shame.

However my lifts are coming along and ive added weight to all of them.

My diets been here and there recently but over the last 2 weeks im back in the swing of things and ive gained 3 kilos

here is some new pics. Maybe a bit of water/fat but i feel bigger and notice it in the mirror so im happy with that


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

diet today has been pretty good thus far. was going to do cardio tonight but my back/glute still hurts so im going to rest and drink milk!


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

You are looking bigger mate, just be careful with the bf% - you're not fat at the moment of course but if you get into the mindset of just wanting to be bigger whether it be muscle or fat you'll end up in the high teens before you realise it then battle to bring it back down.

Just a quick heads up to keep an eye on it 

Keep up the good work dude


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

oh yeah cheerz mate. I think im like 20%bf im not to sure yet. I was going to bulk up untill the new year and cut then. I put on fat quite easily even if i have a fairly clean diet.


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

push day 2day, warm up light stretching and a few warm up sets.

Bench

was going for 3x5 85-kg i should of got this easy but for some reason on the last rep of the last set i ran out of steam. really gutted i really thought i was going to have that one in the bag. The who spotted me couldn't believe how disappointed i was.

Standing Military Press

3x5 50, This is what i did when i was on rippetoes, it was that only pressing movement involved on that day. Considering id done heavy bench i was pleased. It sure hurts the **** out of my wrists

Dips

body weight 12, 10, 6

Not so good on these but the spacing between the second and last set was tiny


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

thinking about it i was actually benching 90kg, the bar 20 plus two 20 plates so thats 60, plus two 10 plates plus two 5 plates. 90kg

This is why i didnt get that last rep, however ive only ever hit 90 for 2 reps before so considering i did two sets of five and on the first set i think i could of hit another.

100kg 3 sets of 5 is what i am aiming for in the new year.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Good lifting mate, good luck getting to the 100kg. :thumbup1:


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

cheerz bro. last night someone told me the bar i was using was 25, so 95 kilos for 5! **** me!

Last night was CRAAAAP my back went again on the dead lift. i wasn't even going heavy properly gutted.

Deads 120 x 1x3 and that was it game over on them

Chins at Bodyweight 10PB, 8, 6 i think i got the pb because i was so ****ed off with deads

One Arm dumbell rows. 32.5KG 3x8 these felt good, the last set was a struggle but im confident ill be hitting the 40's soon


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

SOUTHMAN said:


> cheerz bro. last night someone told me the bar i was using was 25, so 95 kilos for 5! **** me!


I thought all bars were around 20kilos?


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

all olympic bars are 20 kilos. Apparan some however are 25. My last gym had a 25 bar!


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

Yesterday was legs day, due to an ongoing back complaint i didnt really go heavy but more practiced form

Warm up plus stretching

Squats

80kg 20 reps - this was easy but as stated before didnt wanna do my back in even more

110 x 5 just did a few on this weight

Good Mornings

My back wasn't up for SLDL so i did some light good mornings.

3 x 12 60 kilo. wasn't to bad doing these on a lighter weight i could really feel my glutes and hams firing.

Tried the extreme stretching quad technique but didnt think it did anything so ill have to have a look at it again.

Did some light turking get ups. People look at you strange when you do this

Stretching

Done

I think i need to bring back the BF a bit as im feeling a bit sluggish n slow so after crimbo ill cut down on the cals and add some cardio


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

Great work out tonight.

Stretching, getting alot more flexible now

Bench

3x5 100KG

PB reached my target early my take some rest. Each rep felt good. Switched my technique up a bit copying what i seen on westside and rippetoe vids. Really

understanding how to tap into force on the push part of the movement.

Standing OHpress

3X5 50 kilo, struggling on these, im really trying to get Under the bar when moving it up but when to do it is hard to work out. Trying to encorperate rippetoes method of using hip shuve but no knee. This is quite hard.

Dips

BW 10 8 8 triceps were fried.

Exteme stretching to finish


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

Ive started easing into my diet, i dont think i have it right yet. Im cutting back on carbs and im noticing it.

my internet has been broke so i missed a few updates

**** night last night

Bench

3x5 90kg i started on 95 but only got 4 reps wtf! i presume this is because of some bad eating at the weekend. will deload on this

Standing OH press

50 3x5

Stuck on 50 will deload next week aswell

Dips 3 x 10 may add weight soon

in other news i can now do 3 x 10 on pullups so yeha

Going to start am cardio after crimbo


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i struggle on the weekends to maintain a good diet too...

how did you injure your back?


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

I was deadlifting i think 120 which i can do like no problem. i though my form was a little shabby so reset myself and stuck my chest n ass out did a deadlift and something popped. waited for the pain to go before trying a dead again and the same thing happend. This only happens when i use the correct form, if i arch my back im fine lol

cheerz for the repz


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

back tonight

Light deadlifts but done fast

3x12 70 kilo, easy but am resting on this movement, i also had a bash at this one handed got the rep but the balancing is haaaard

Pullups

3x8

one arm DB rows

Had a bash at 36's but only got like 6 reps I pressume beacause of the new diet and i had the ****s the night before

36KGX6

32.5 2X8

stretching

back was pumped as were bis

cardio on treadmill

Its hard with the new diet but i think its the initial shock from eating regular carbs to eating hardly any!


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

opps have not updated in ages. had 3 weeks off or so over crimbo and ate ****. however ive been back training and cutting. 3 weeks in to a dave pb keto diet. Going good. Training is much the same, have lost some strength and alot of endurance but expected. still natty, heres some pics: geuss the bf for reps


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

new pics from dieting, goals at the moment aint to get massive and look like bodybuilder but to build a decent physique similar to that of a model or athlete or something, basically i wanna get lean and sexy, so bringing the abs out is the benchmark. Here is my progress thus far (following DP keto diet) did the pics in black and grey cus it looks better lol


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

couple more, one is my gay times audition pic lol. Dunno why legs is in sepia but looks cool


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

Legs are looking good mate,

Got some good nice going on!

nice tats!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

well done mate you have come a long way :thumbup1:


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

cheerz guys, im keeping this as a pictoral journal only now as i cant be bothered with logging the workouts im doing.

However i have added some old time lifts, kettlebell work and stretching!


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

good session tonight wont bore you with the details but it push so did some hang clean to jerk for a change.

also did some kettlebell bent press, i will post a video of me doint these in a month or so, maybe with a barbell!!


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

session tonight was insane, i was going to work u to a 3 rep max on DL did 140 easy, next was 15o which i can get easy. I broke it off the floor but all of a sudden my eyes glazed over and i nearly passed out, might be because of my diet dunno.

after a rest I did some bluers with a 20 plate, need to work on these but damm they are hard.

Chins 10, 8, 5 plus 5 slow negs

DB row 35 6, 6 ,6

Leaverage club curls 3 sets of 6

Light windmills to finish

Ill only update workouts if they are interesting, ****, or amazing lol


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

feeling thin this morning lol so took a couple of shots, im seeing subtle differences here and there. Im also down to 13.3 this morning, started at about 14.6, it seems to be speeding up now also


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Legs are looking good.


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

session was good tonight, didnt do anything to heavy buy it went like this

Front squat- not done these in ages so spent a few sets practicing form.

3x5 at 80kilo i easily handled the weight with my legs but my core was working real hard will stick with these for a while and get a decent PB

Then i did this weird OH squat thing with a barbell, one end jammed into the corner, a 10 plate on the other side, get underneath it and hold it over head keeping the one end jammed in the corner, then squat. These are hard

3x10

Good mornings from pins

3x12

Kettlebell drill

10 Swings

10 clean with squat

10 box jumps

reapeat times 3- only used a 20kilo bell as thats all the lame gym has


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

note to self, bench sucks, i dunno if it was to do with the diet but a while ago i cud bench 100 for reps last night couldnt even get one

Did bar thrusts with 20kilo for reps, got weird looks and people asking what they are for lol

Tonight im gunna have ago at some GPP going to do a combo of

Turkish getups, farmers walk, Burpes, KB swings


----------



## Gent (Feb 5, 2009)

bump. -to get updates.


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

tonight was good and bad. Didnt pass out lol but my deads are pitiful again,

deads

worked in 3's up to 150 but could only get one, ive done this for an easy 5 before so bit gutted.

wanted to do pullups now but some kids were using it so swapped stuff around

High pulls...60 kilo 4 sets of 10 done fast felt good

Pullups 50 reps, took just over 10 minutes, towards the end it was done as singles lol

Pendaly rows 2 sets of 8 at 60kilo.

grip

One hand deadlifts

2 sets of 3 at 70 kilo, biit iffy balance on the right hand.

Light KB swings to finish

going to seriously dealod on all lifts next week and bring back up slowly, im on a 0 carb diet so im not expecting to much but would like to be near where i was before


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

last night i did some GPP sort of stuff and played with grip.

Explosive pushups onto a small box

Burpees

Box jumps (not that high)

windmills

Farmers walk

Plate pinches, 2 10kg plates for reps not time

Kettlebell holds, holding the ball end of a KB, 13kg for time.

really want to get an iron grip, will get a set of Heavy hand grips when i finish uni


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

ok just to update where i am at

bench is at 110kg

Squat is back up to 140

Dead is at 150 for an easy 5 need to do a 1RM soonish

OHP 62.5 for 5

50pullups 10 minutes


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

had an interesting workout to say the least at the weekend, was reading my steve justa book and fancied doing some partial squats and other things.

Box squats to a box 1' above parallel 170kg for 3, two were easy one was HARD but it got up

Unrack and walkout...just for fun and because steve does it wanted to try unracking and holding and walking out slightly with weight, managed to get 300kg out of the rack. heavy as. I feel this technique will help my confidence as i think i can squat more than i am its just mind games.

Front squats 110 for 3 deep..was chuffed wrists killed.

then did a combo sort of thing with the light 10kg girls barbell and 10's on each side.

ab rollout

clean and jerk

Front squat to press

back squat to press

OH squat

its all done as one flowing movement try doing 10 rounds of it with no rest, hard work


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

managed to hoik 70kg above my head for 3 reps which is sick and thats after a 3 rep max bench set!, 14kgs till im at bodyweight, i know thats alot but im sure ill narrow in on it


----------



## CTREZA (Apr 26, 2009)

Your progress is inspiring.

Nice journal and nice progress mate. :thumbup1:


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

ok diet was a bit hap hazard for a while have reeled it in now to a healthy one.

Im getting protein from lean meat, fish and powder.

Carbs come from Low Gi sources...sweet potato, chick peas and other beans, rice and oats.

Fats from olive oil and seeds n nuts!

Cheating once a week, no sugar at all at other times.

LOTS of water

Workout wise, have been concentrating on heavy compounds and high intensity stuff such as 5 exersises 5 reps as heavy as you can for 5 rounds. Try to take less then 20 minutes.

Ive also started boxing so a fair bit of bag work and sparring.

goal is to become fitter, stronger and look better. Something like ed norton in AHX would do me.

heres pics after 1 month of the diet.


----------



## noturbo (Oct 27, 2006)

Looking great in the new pics mate :thumbup1:


----------

